# The Piggies



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello! These are my Guinea Pigs. Their names are Rosie (Black, brown, and white) and Tallulah (Black, and White) Rosie is the boss, and they are VERY good interior desinors. They disagree strongly with my placing of there huts, food dishes, and toys. Also, I feel the need to add, I could proooooooobley get into an argument with them if they spoke English. (Tomorrow is also cleaning day, so it is a bit messy.)


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

They are very cute! I love the piggies but keep in mind that this is a rat forum. Also, I really love your profile pic! (I just read it for the first time lol)


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I know this is a rat forum, that is why I put this in Other Animal Mischeif.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Oh, I'm sorry I didn't see that before! Also, I didn't mean for that to sound mean (sry) I just wanted to point out that some people might not be able to give much feedback.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Thats fine! I assumed that was what happened.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

So cute! I miss having piggies


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Rats4All said:


> Thats fine! I assumed that was what happened.


So what's it like owning piggies?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Most piggies are socil and amazing, but mine hate me. HATE. ME. If I so much as open my bedroom door, they imediatly hide and refuse to come out until it has been at least ten minutes or I have left the room. I have tried everything. I talk to them, give them treats, clean their cage, let them out for free roam, THE LIST GOES ON. They still hate me. But... MOST Guinea Pigs are amazing. Just, not mine.


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> Hello! These are my Guinea Pigs. Their names are Rosie (Black, brown, and white) and Tallulah (Black, and White) Rosie is the boss, and they are VERY good interior desinors. They disagree strongly with my placing of there huts, food dishes, and toys. Also, I feel the need to add, I could proooooooobley get into an argument with them if they spoke English. (Tomorrow is also cleaning day, so it is a bit messy.)
> View attachment 303595
> View attachment 303596
> View attachment 303597
> ...


Hi ! I’m actually glad you posted this as I used to have 2 guinea pigs but one has died and the other one seems lonely on his own what do you think I should do ?ill post pics of the one on his own and them both together


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Rats4All said:


> mine hate me


That's unfortunate. My friend had some like that a while back. They hated everyone and would run at the sight of anything.



Rats_for_life said:


> I used to have 2 guinea pigs but one has died


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Rats_for_life said:


> Hi ! I’m actually glad you posted this as I used to have 2 guinea pigs but one has died and the other one seems lonely on his own what do you think I should do ?ill post pics of the one on his own and them both together
> View attachment 303606
> View attachment 303607
> View attachment 303608


Guinea pigs are herding species and need at least one partner. So either find your guinea pig a home with another Guinea pig or get another guinea pig.


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

_dizzy_ said:


> Guinea pigs are herding species and need at least one partner. So either find your guinea pig a home with another Guinea pig or get another guinea pig.


Thank you I will get another guinea pig but I’m scared they will fight


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Look up how to introduce piggies, @Rats_for_life . The way I prefer is putting them in the tub with a hay like to share, but there are other ways.


----------

